# 2012 Car on worldcarfans



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi All
Just noticed that the 2012 car will run 560bhp? Is this for the standard r35 or the type R? Not sure if I'm reading this right


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

parmgtr said:


> Hi All
> Just noticed that the 2012 car will run 560bhp? Is this for the standard r35 or the type R? Not sure if I'm reading this right


The type-R


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Well it says both, in the made up Internet article 

Intereresting if 2012 is the end.


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Mmmm I'm going to call the hpc tomorrow, to me it reads as a more powerful r35 and a type r iteration as per paragraph 2. Going to be screwing as I have an my11 on order. Hoping I'm wrong on this occasion


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

HPC won't have a clue.


----------



## parmgtr (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep your probably right :runaway:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

And the weight loss to 1650kg, but I think it's only the version R that will have the 560ps and the aforementioned weight. Don't think this specification applys to all 2012 models.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They are making a "Type R" ?

Isn't that a Honda thing ?


----------



## Yavimaya (May 28, 2011)

yea type R is a honda thing , they are calling it the Spec R


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Nissan has not specified if it will only be the spec-r or all R35's with 560hp.
just from the sounds of it, it will only be the spec-r that will be 560hp. they already made the 2012 530hp why make a spec-r and the standard r35 560hp both? the spec-r will be replacing the spec-v. its likly the extra horse power will be due to the differnt turbos that the spec-v has including ecu tuning like the 2012 did over the 2011 (im on usa standards here lol).

unless they sell out all the 2012's i dont see the advantage of making the 2013 GT-R 560HP.


----------

